# How old is this horse? *Pics of teeth*



## alorabuote (Nov 15, 2013)

Vet says 5 or 6 , trainer says 15-18 . Everybody is telling me different things and im getting beyond confused . She was a rescue , very under weight and malnourished when i got her . used to chew wood , A LOT . im sick of everyone telling me different things , what are your guys opinion on her age ?


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

those look like older horse teeth to me. hard to pinpoint the age, but i would not say this horse is 5-6 years old.


----------



## alorabuote (Nov 15, 2013)

Why would the vet say 5-6 ? I thought vets knew what they were talking about lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

This is a great resource with lots of pictures to compare to: G2842 Determining Age of Horses by Their Teeth | University of Missouri Extension
As they get older, the tops of their teeth (cups) get worn down, which exposes the darker color rings. This explains it better than I can 








Other than that, there's Galvayne's groove, on the last tooth of the front teeth (upper third incisor). It appears at 10, halfway down at 20, then starts to disappear from the top. Bottom half only at 25, then gone again by 30.
Both my horses had questionable ages when we got them-- We were told my gelding was around 24 and the vet aged him at 11-12 :shock:
Looking at your girl, just from the pictures, I would put her between the two estimations. Not considering her overall look, and somewhat fuzzy idea of where Galvayne's is, I'd put her somewhere between 10ish to 13ish? Someone jump in if I'm wrong, though! Use that website, you have the ability to look at her in person and tell a lot better :wink:


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep we need to see the biting surface and see the whole tooth to the gums in the side shots. This horse appears to be aged but biting surfaces will help pinpoint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep......20+ the vet would make a poor horse trader.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

alorabuote said:


> Vet says 5 or 6 , trainer says 15-18 . Everybody is telling me different things and im getting beyond confused . She was a rescue , very under weight and malnourished when i got her . used to chew wood , A LOT . im sick of everyone telling me different things , what are your guys opinion on her age ?





LemonZeus said:


> This is a great resource with lots of pictures to compare to: G2842 Determining Age of Horses by Their Teeth | University of Missouri Extension
> As they get older, the tops of their teeth (cups) get worn down, which exposes the darker color rings. This explains it better than I can
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I tried to find a picture but am not too good at loading down stuff like that.
Look at those bottom teeth again, poor angle but I can see those babys are pretty worn down......over 20 if a day!


----------



## alorabuote (Nov 15, 2013)

You think she's over 20 .. ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

No. My mare is 19 her teeth are more angled and the grove is almost as grown out (she is 18-20 but i think 19 is a good guess). I would say just bad teeth and mid teens.

20


















15


















5


















Here is a couple of horses with a dirty teeth. It would be hard to read just from the grove.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Not 20 . i would guess by the pics and the cups 9-13 . 
The fact that she was wood chewer could age her teeth.
Kiger ... if on your mare, the groove is missing at the top of the tooth is an indicator of an age
closer to mid twenties, could not see because of the red lines. 
When a horse reaches 30 the groove is more or less gone the teeth are almost > shaped


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

No its not grown out all the way, i meant almost all the was down to the bottom lol. Her teeth are not angled enough to be older than 20.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont have pics of her teeth but she has crap in one of her groves rendering it useless (like a cavity gunky crap so it messed up the grove entirely). Im going off really one grove and tooth angles. (ill get pics one of these days)


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry Queeny, I want to see the chewing surface on the bottom incisions, that is where we read the age.

We can agree the topics horse in quastion is not a 5 year old!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Ill see if i can get pics this week. Its a pain just getting her to let me look at her teeth, much less the chewing surfaces. If that mare is in her 20s she is going REALLY good! considering most breeders swear she is under 10 until they see teeth lol!

The horse in question, judging by the angle id say was closer to = or < 15 than 20.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

You may be right Queeny, as I can not see the surface clearly but seeing the whole brown Gav line condition of the teeth as a whole and (is it called the pulp sack?) that looks too be pretty worn down........well, that horse does have some age on it.

You can use your cell phone Queeny, grab his tonge....when he opens his mouth take a picture ha haha.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

she is a head tosser. If i grabbed her tongue i bet she would rear. Crazy lil arab XD! Ill try though.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

how do you check her teeth for floating or deworm her?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont. The vet dose.


----------

